# Melanotan II?



## johnbjmarcum (Feb 3, 2011)

What could a red head expect from this product? How does it effect freckles?


----------



## Jasonva (Feb 7, 2011)

It will darken the freckles or make them more noticeable at first... but then the skin will darken as you go and cover it. I'd use 1 cc to 10mg bottle then for the first 2 days use 5iu on insulin pin. It's going to make you feel a little nautious but it's not unberable by any means... after 2 days of this I'd increase it to 10iu's. You'll need to do this for about 6-days before you start uv exposure... and do the uv exposure lightly... say 8 minutes in taning bed on mon wed fri. continue doing this for 40 to 60days until desired darkness. You will get dark just be patient and follow regimen


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 7, 2011)

Is this dangerous for people that are at risk for skin cancer or is it a good alternative to tanning?


----------



## colorado (Feb 7, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Is this dangerous for people that are at risk for skin cancer or is it a good alternative to tanning?




I don't know the scientific answer to that, but....

The University of Arizona was developing it as a drug to fight skin cancer.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 7, 2011)

colorado said:


> I don't know the scientific answer to that, but....
> 
> The University of Arizona was developing it as a drug to fight skin cancer.


 

If it darkened existing freckles and moles then maybe it affects the growth of bad cells?

That's all I was thinking.


----------



## colorado (Feb 7, 2011)

I can see were you are going with that. Makes sense.

Wiki has a great write-up on this. It's full of good facts.


----------



## 1mudman (Feb 8, 2011)

It was developed by the University of Arizona as a skin cancer protector. Im pretty fair and freckled. It gave me a really nice tan and I didnt experience any sides other than some good boners.


----------



## colorado (Feb 8, 2011)

1mudman said:


> It was developed by the University of Arizona as a skin cancer protector. Im pretty fair and freckled. It gave me a really nice tan and I didnt experience any sides other than some good boners.




Where did you get yours from? How long until you saw results?


----------



## Beejis60 (Feb 8, 2011)

colorado said:


> Where did you get yours from? How long until you saw results?



I believe the general timeframe is a week or two.


----------



## Jasonva (Feb 8, 2011)

It works really good. And no it doesn't cause the cancer cells to speed up. It was actually designed for fair type skin in order to increase your tolerance to the sun. So one could only assume it decreases your chances of cancer. 

I know that in two weeks you will Definately see a big differance. You'll need to apply sun screen to your face because it will darken quicker than the rest of your body. I suppose its because it's exposed to the UV or sun more than say your legs are. But it will eventually all catch up... and you can get just and tan as a damn somoa if you want.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2011)

So it's just a sub Q shot every day for 1.5-2 months? Then it fades like a normal tan?


----------



## carli (Feb 8, 2011)

i used 14ius evryday for 2 weeks straight then started sunbeds and uped the dose until i got to as dark as i wanted then just same iu once a week , great product .. works out alot better if you have a gf also


----------



## carli (Feb 8, 2011)

it will take a few months to fully leave your body well it was that way for me anyways, keep injecting ED until you get as dark as you want then just once a week top up


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 8, 2011)

carli said:


> it will take a few months to fully leave your body well it was that way for me anyways, keep injecting ED until you get as dark as you want then just once a week top up


 

This would be great for me. I'm quite fair skinned and no matter how much I tan I can't really get that tan. And also I get burned like a mofo in the early summer when my skin first gets exposed. I think I will have to try this.


----------



## toothache (Feb 8, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> This would be great for me. I'm quite fair skinned and no matter how much I tan I can't really get that tan. And also I get burned like a mofo in the early summer when my skin first gets exposed. I think I will have to try this.



I'm the same way.  

I've used melanotan many time and love it; it's a god-send for us fair skinned people.


----------



## Jasonva (Feb 9, 2011)

Great stuff... Boners can be annoying at times... Like when you were in jr. high school ridding the bus and your unit just decides to pop up. Then you got to get off the bus and hope no one sees your wood. Been walking around my office trying to hide the stiffy from my secretaries... ;D


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 9, 2011)

How good is it pre constest?


----------



## Jasonva (Feb 10, 2011)

stronger4ever said:


> How good is it pre constest?


 

Not sure what your asking here??? But if your asking if it will make you dark for a show it absolutly will do that... Getting dark isn't the problem... Its looking like you have perminant pro tan on that is the problem.  There are a couple of guys i know that have done it overboard in my opinion... They are getting comments like "dude you need to lay off the tanning bed..." or "how long does that pro tan stay on before it washes off." It can be done overboard quite easly because it does indeed work so well.


----------



## sabro (Feb 11, 2011)

for those not liking the injection part ( I travel all the time). I might have found an alternative, I just need some help formulating

 Lately I’ve been reading about patents darkening hair and skin at the pigmentation level.  In lots of patents L-phenylalanine ( precursor of tyrosine), tyrosine and/or L-dopa are involved  
  I guess the right way to get it to the hair follicle/dermal papilla would be easier to darken.  I just need a good formula, Is there anyone who could help me?


You can find some links online: just google: tyrosine patent skin hair darkening


----------



## Fail (Feb 11, 2011)

Jasonva said:


> Great stuff... Boners can be annoying at times... Like when you were in jr. high school ridding the bus and your unit just decides to pop up. Then you got to get off the bus and hope no one sees your wood. Been walking around my office trying to hide the stiffy from my secretaries... ;D



haha.  Word to the wise, definitely do not use MT-II or PT-141 before going to the pool either...or cycling class


----------



## TwisT (Feb 12, 2011)

Fail said:


> haha.  Word to the wise, definitely do not use MT-II or PT-141 before going to the pool either...or cycling class



Hahahaha! I agree!

*Boners everywhere.
*
-T


----------

